

Ask HN: How Do I Hire a Great Rails Developer? - alanlewis

I haven't had any luck finding RoR developers through my personal network, so I thought I'd open it up to HN for ideas -- I have 2 open positions in the Bay Area (south bay) for front-end focused Ruby on Rails developers. The company recruiting team has the job boards covered, but only 1 candidate worth interviewing has come through that channel so far. There aren't any meetups I can find scheduled in the next few weeks, so I'm running thin on ideas. We are a mid-sized company in the real estate space, but I'm not mentioning the company name because I don't want this to seem like a recruiting pitch (although if you or someone you know might be interested of course drop me a note). So, HN, any ideas?
======
jray
Do you accept remote work? Here there a lot of great rails developers:

<http://barcelonaonrails.com/> <http://barcelonaonrails.com/jobs>

<http://37signals.com/remote>

~~~
alanlewis
Possibly. I've been hoping to find some candidates who can help train other
developers here on Rails. We do pair development, which has proved to be
tricky to do remotely. Anyone with experience doing remote pairing/remote
training?

